# poly bags for t-shirts



## Jayxretrofuture (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey does anyone know where I can get these laminated/silver resealable bags for my t-shirts?
Here's a example of what I'm talking about -


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

Uline or eBay


----------



## Jayxretrofuture (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks bruh really appreciate it!


----------



## coleworld1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jayxretrofuture said:


> Thanks bruh really appreciate it!


did you ever find these?


----------

